# How About a Slingbox Forum



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

As the title says, since E* owns Sling... how about a Slingbox forum on DBSTalk?


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> As the title says, since E* owns Sling... how about a Slingbox forum on DBSTalk?


It seems to me that might be more appropriate for DISHPeripherals.com... with sub-forums for SlingBox, SlingPlayer, Archos, et al ?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion.

We have discussed this privately and it's decided that a slingbox forum is not really in line with our focus on satellite. Slingbox stuff is also covered on other forums nicely.

When Dish Network releases a receiver with Sling integrated, we will re-visit this request and possibly open a forum for that receiver.

Thanks!


----------

